# Watford, St Albans and surrounding areas



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am posting to ask any of you in the area if you know of anyone who needs the services of an experienced dog walker. Due to government cutbacks I have lost my job as carer for a disabled man and wish to do something I love but is also quite flexible. It would be an absolute dream if I could have my own business dog walking, I love walking and I love dogs!!
I offer long term or short term services, can just cover holidays or illness or a full everyday service. 
Charges would be £10 for one hour but half hour walks are available for less able or older dogs at a reduced rate. 
I can pick up and drop off.
I have lots of experience working and caring for all sorts of dogs and am happy to offer group walks or single walks for the more difficult doggies out there. Can get references if anyone wishes to see them.
So what I am asking is if you know of anyone who is looking for a dog walker then please pass on my details. I would appreciate it so much.
Thankyou to my cockapoo friends xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Really hope it goes well for you Karen. I use a dog walker here when we are on holiday and Dylan is at home with my daughter who works. My local dog walker started her business quite recently and it has built up nicely. She also offers things like cat feeding as well which is good during the holiday season, so you might like to think about adding that to your services. It'll take a while to get known, but I'm sure you'll do great and you'll be doing something that you love.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good for you and Good luck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Helen. I know it will be hard work to get going but will be giving it my all. It too will be a juggling act with home too but I am sure I will be able to do, well I am hoping to anyway. xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Am sure you will do really well and if i was a little closer i would use you. I've been lucky as my dog walker is a friend of a friend and i have just found another as a back up for school hols etc who are a mother and daughter. If i was you i would stick some notices on poo bins or in popular dog walking areas as thats what i have seen a lot of people do in my area.

good luck!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Karen, fantastic that you're ready to get started. I'll put the word out for you with my friends who have dogs. Of course if I ever need a sitter or a walker I have you in my phone! Good luck with getting it started.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Karen ...you will be great


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good for you Karen, so glad you've found something that you want to build into a business.

I work for myself as a Beauty Therapist and the one thing that really took my business from ticking over to busy was a web site. Everyone uses the web now as a modern day phone book. My brother did my web site and not only are his prices reasonable, he got me onto the front page of Goggle, essential for draw in business.

His web site is http://www.knowledge.co.uk/

And my web site just for a guide is http://www.jr-beauty.co.uk/

Just a suggestion


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Good for you Karen, so glad you've found something that you want to build into a business.
> 
> I work for myself as a Beauty Therapist and the one thing that really took my business from ticking over to busy was a web site. Everyone uses the web now as a modern day phone book. My brother did my web site and not only are his prices reasonable, he got me onto the front page of Goggle, essential for draw in business.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I will definately have a look xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck with it Karen - hope it goes really well!! j x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Karen

Good luck with your new venture,I was let down by a few dog walkers before
finding my current one. These business's seem to come and go so I am sure
you will succeed as you are so comitted. Wish you were closer....


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Hi
I would definitely be interested but it would be more of a dog 'babysitter' on odd occasions rather than a regular walker. Is that something you would consider? I live in Borehamwood. My friends daughter used to drop in and feed Rio and walk him if I had to work later than usual or if we were going out during the day but she has gone on to bigger things (university) and it would be good to know that I could prebook a reliable person to look after him.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Absolutely would love to do it. I am doing all sorts, one off walks or visits or short term walking as well as long term. What ever people need really. I will pm contact details x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If only we lived closer Karen I would jump at the chance! As soon as my daughter starts working I will need one.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

tessybear said:


> If only we lived closer Karen I would jump at the chance! As soon as my daughter starts working I will need one.


Boo hoo, I would have loved to walk Dexter, perhaps when I am rich I could fly over in my helicopter


----------

